# Mvrc



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any info on MVRC would be much appreciated!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Derby 

1st. Marv Baumer and Indy
2nd. Trey Lawrence and Coal( owner Robbie Englert)
3rd. Brooks Gibson and Beach
4th. Trey Lawrence and Soupy( owner Russ Ogden)

Can't remember RJ and jams


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Congradulations Brooks that's great 
Ainleys Gracy won Qual Bath handled, believe Scott Harp got Second and I don't know others


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Way to go Brooks and BEEEEEEAAACCCHHH!!!!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think he's a keeper.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Congratulations Peter Ketola and Ace on your Open 4th!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Peter and Ace!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

captain2560 said:


> Thanks guys, I think he's a keeper.


eating the ribbons last year, placing this year! is it the same pup brooks?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Unfortunely no. Garth has a new home in California. Would make a great story though.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

captain2560 said:


> Unfortunely no. Garth has a new home in California. Would make a great story though.


Congrats Brooks
Do you have the complete Open placements and or the Am callbacks
Thanks


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

No sorry. I left the trial right after derby was over. Thanks to Jackie McKay and Steve Amrein for giving their time to judge.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To Owner/Handler Marv(H) & Pat Baumer & Bay Blue's Inigo Girl "Indy" for WINNING the Derby stake at the MVRC. This gives Indy 8 points. Excellent Job Marv & Indy! Sending Lots of CHEER from TEXAS.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Open
35 Rinny Handler Scott HARP
10 Cash Handler Scott Harp
Dominators High Spade Handler Scott Harp
Ace Peter Ketola

Am 
Dominators High Spade Handler Peter Ketola
Blasser Handler Tom Barrale
Can't remember 
Sweet Handler Linda Bogusky
RJ Micro Handler Linda Bogusky


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Martha. Looks like a sweep for Twin Oaks Kennels. Congrats Scott.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Also congrats to Tom Baralle an the Boguskys. Good job everyone .


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Way to go Milton with ur young dog Cash. Also congrats to Mark Medford


----------

